# Moss on my driveway (Tarmac)



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Can anyone advise me on how to get rid of the moss on my drive, its doing my head in!!

ive tried jet washing but it ends up ripping up patches in the tarmac.

has anyone used a product that gets rid of it successfully? Or anyone know any home made solutions to my problem??


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Doh! Wrong forum, can a mod move to General Pls

Sorry


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> Can anyone advise me on how to get rid of the moss on my drive, its doing my head in!!
> 
> ive tried jet washing but it ends up ripping up patches in the tarmac.
> 
> has anyone used a product that gets rid of it successfully? Or anyone know any home made solutions to my problem??


have you tried spraying it with weed killer, as when we had ours done we were told when grass and moss grows on tarmac most people pull it out or power wash it, which then damages the tarmac, this is what we were advised to do,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If its old tarmac mate your pretty screwed TBH. just scrape it with a shovel and brush it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ordinary table salt... get a lot of it at supermarket for cheap and it works... friend told us about it so we did the whole of our back paved section and no weeds moss or anthing for the last 6 months...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> ordinary table salt... get a lot of it at supermarket for cheap and it works... friend told us about it so we did the whole of our back paved section and no weeds moss or anthing for the last 6 months...


Was that tarmac or paving tho mate ?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Rep's for any proven method, got a big long tarmac drive and the moss drives me barmy.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Stiff yard brush very hot water and bleach, that what i do i my back garden on paving slabs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tarmac is my job and its just hard work to ge trid of it.

Scrape sweep and wash down, either strong hose or weak jet wash, also buy some patio cleaner from B and Q.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Its paving stone type of thing Gem, not tarmac to be fair...


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Tarmac is my job and its just hard work to ge trid of it.
> 
> Scrape sweep and wash down, either strong hose or weak jet wash, also buy some patio cleaner from B and Q.


ill go with that then bro, cheers


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

On yahoo answers someone suggested soda crystals, we have the same prob at the mo, not the whole drive but down the edge of it nearest to a grassed area, have soda crystals in the house so might try it this week.

Will post an update of whether it works or not.


----------

